# Ultimate pickup.



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Saw one of these bad boys at the grocery store, taking up two parking spaces. Never seen nothing like it, until I searched the net a little. Made out of a F650 with a pickup bed.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

I saw a similar one that was made by GMC I think. It had been lifted and I think I could have driven my car under it.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

In the immortal words of Frank Barrone:

HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

And it's not even a dually??!!!


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

I saw one of thes the other day pulling a trailer. Impressive truck.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Base price is at $84,000 and they have an optional 5 year/500,000 mile warranty. Cost that out for the number of miles a regular pickup is good for, and it might not be too bad of a price. You would need a genuine reason to _need_ a pickup of this size, I would think. 

"_*Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's house, thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife, nor his manservant, nor his maidservant, nor his ox, nor his ass, nor any thing that [is] thy neighbour's*_", is what I need to repeat to myself each time I see the picture of this truck. :cheesygri


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

*when did you take it?*

I dont remember you taking that picture.:jester:


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> "_*Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's thy neighbour's wife...nor his ass*_" :cheesygri


How 'bout hers?


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Covet sh*t I just want to drive the bastigge.

I only see one bad thing about that truck, every time I slammed up on the side walk, sucked under a shopping cart and smeared a pedestrian I'd have to stop to check for damage.

Bob


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

What's so "ultimate" about it? Looks like a shortbed (six foot). As useless as an el camino.
Crawdad


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Crawdad said:


> What's so "ultimate" about it? Looks like a shortbed (six foot). As useless as an el camino.
> Crawdad


Touché


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I was checking out the fuel tank. I've heard that some places are restricting fuel sales to $30-40, wonder how far you could go on 10 gals? To the next station?


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

check out dieselram.com...

there's a guy on there building these trucks using freightliner chassis and f-350 beds selling for mid to low 20's in 2 or 4 door configurations....he's using freights cause he likes the cummings inline 6 turbo diesel...

he'll also make you one out of the international if you're interested...he caters to the horse and livestock crowd and the trucks have been popular thus far.

he's hard to find but if you're interested, ask for "Von Trapp" in any of the forums there and you'll find him.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I bought one of those last year. Didn't pay anywhere near 84 K for it. I will see if I can post a picture of mine.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here it is










Never mind that the doors look like they are molded and don't open, I had them welded shut so I could Dukes of Hazzard it when getting in and out.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is the one for the soccer mom in the family so she doesn't feel left out.











Only 860 ft/lb of torque. What can you do with that? I could barely tow my house with that!


----------



## kenvest (Sep 27, 2005)

only in America!!!

Mike, i really like the way you raked the windshield back....


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Penis Extension. AKA Vulgar Display of Wealth.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 26, 2005)

Grumpy said:


> Penis Extension. AKA Vulgar Display of Wealth.


:thumbdown 


Bah. If I was filthy stinking rich, I'd get one because it'd be fun to drive. I'm a car guy though. 

Also, if I was filthy stinking rich, and I wanted a penis extension, I'd probably get a penis extension.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

I'll stick with old Betsy, she goes down, I'll just pull the plates and walk away.:thumbsup: 

Bob


----------

